# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Proteste in Tibet
_Die seit Tagen andauernden Proteste gegen die chinesische Herrschaft in Tibet sind in offenen Aufruhr und Gewalt umgeschlagen.

Einwohner der Hauptstadt Lhasa und offizielle chinesische Quellen berichteten am Freitag von Straßenschlachten und Brandstiftungen. Die Gewalt richte sich auch gegen die chinesische Bevölkerung in der entlegenen Himalaya-Region. Der Dalai Lama, die USA und die EU appellierten an den diesjährigen Olympia-Gastgeber China, auf Gewaltanwendung zu verzichten. Die Proteste seien Ausdruck des Freiheitswillens der Tibeter, erklärte der Dalai Lama in Neu-Delhi._

Reuters

----------


## guenny

> _D....... Der Dalai Lama, die USA und die EU appellierten an den diesjährigen Olympia-Gastgeber China, auf Gewaltanwendung zu verzichten. ......_
> 
> Reuters


Leider sind die Rufe wohl ungehört verhallt, die Nachrichten sprechen von Toten und gewalttätigen Auschreitungen. Der Kommandant in Tibet beim letzten Protest, der blutig niedergeschlagen wurde ist der heutige Staatspräsident Chinas.
China wird nie auf Tibet verzichten, egal was da passiert. Klare Aussage heute: wir werden nie zulassen dass unsere territoriale Integrität gefährdet wird.

----------


## Samuianer

mal sehen... kommt ja nicht umsonst im olympischen Jahr!

FREE TIBET!  ::

----------


## walter

die kommen alle zu olympia und die weltöffentlichkeit ist genauso intensiv an dem schicksal der tibeter interssiert, wie am schicksal der kurden und palestinenser.

----------


## Samuianer

Die Tibeter haben da wohl noch die groesste Chance die Sympathie der Weltoeffentlichkeit zu erlangen aber gleichzeitig die geringste Chance ihre Autonomietaet wieder zu erlangen...

----------

Zitat:
_"Trotz des harten Durchgreifens der chinesischen Sicherheitskräfte haben die Tibeter am Sonntag ihre Proteste ausgeweitet.
Während die Polizei mit einem massiven Aufgebot in der tibetischen Hauptstadt Lhasa für Ruhe sorgte, kam es in der benachbarten Provinz Sichuan zu Unruhen. Polizisten stürmten dort ein Kloster, in dem Tausende Mönche gegen die Tibet-Politik Chinas protestierten, wie das tibetische Zentrum für Menschenrechte und Demokratie (TCHRD) mitteilte. Die Regierung in Peking rief einem Zeitungsbericht zufolge einen "Volkskrieg gegen den Separatismus" aus. Bis Sonntag wurden bei den Unruhen in Lhasa nach Angaben der tibetischen Exilregierung 80 Menschen getötet. Die chinesischen Behörden sprachen dagegen von zehn Toten. Das geistliche Oberhaupt der Tibeter, der Dalai Lama, forderte Untersuchungen, ob in Tibet ein "kultureller Völkermord" verübt werde...."_
http://de.reuters.com/article/topNews/i ... 6320080316

----------

All das, wird die restliche Welt, wie in Burma im Sande verlaufen lassen, ein paar halbherzige Protestnoten und das wars! Es ist einfach nur zum BRECHEN, dass immer wieder dikatatorische Regierungen mit dem Volk machen können was sie wollen und wenn es da nichts zu holen gibt, schaut die Welt einfach zu1

Happy Olympics this yeas! Ich schaue mir das nicht an!

Shit World and I feel this the people in Burma and Tibet!

Grüße

Volker

----------

Zitat:
_"China riegelt Tibet ab

Peking will den Protest in Tibet niederschlagen - ohne dass die Welt zuschaut: Hilfsorganisationen werden auswiesen, Ausländern wird die Einreise verweigert, Touristen sollen ihren Aufenthalt vorzeitig beenden. Der Dalai Lama befürchtet einen "kulturellen Völkermord"....."_
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0 ... 20,00.html

----------

Habe das heute auf CNN verfolgt und was in der Tagesschau kam war nur die Hälfte dessen was dort gezeigt wurde, aber was hat es auch den deutschen Michel zu interessieren wenn dort Menschen umgebracht werden, die meisten Deutschen erfahren ja auch erst 40 Jahre nach My Lai, was dort geschah, wenn sie es denn lesen. Alles weit weg und interessiert nicht, wenn der Medallienspiegel bei Olympia nur stimmt. Dritter wollen wir doch werden, das ist wichtig, ob Menschen umgebracht werden, so what!

Grüße

Volker

----------

Also das mit Olympia ist noch nicht über die Bühne.
Das könnte für die Chinesen doch ins Auge gehen.

----------

Das würde mich freuen oder sie lenken ein, das würde mich noch mehr freuen! Ist aber unwahrscheinlich.

Grüße

Volker

----------

Die Chinesen lenken niemals ein.
Aber ein Olympia-Boykott fände ich schon angemessen.
China braucht deutlich mal was an Gegenwind.
Nicht nur wegen Tibet.

----------


## walter

richtig herbert,
die sollten man bemerken, dass auch sie nur ein teil der welt sind und somit auch eine verantwortung für den weltfrieden tragen.

----------

Genau, ich habe meine Olympia-Teilnahme abgesagt (Altherrenriege)

----------


## walter

da hast ja ne gute ausrede gefunden und ich soll wieder die kohlen für deutschland aus dem feuer holen.

----------

In welcher Staffel starten denn die Bandscheiben-Versehrten?

----------


## walter

stossen und bock springen, halt alles was uns gut tut.    :: 

sorry war OT und unfair gegenüber den tibeter.

----------

Freunde, das meine ich dann wirklich so!  Hab ja viel Humor aber bei diesem Thema sollte doch, unserer aller Bandscheiben zu Trotz, ein wenig ernst gewährrt bleiben!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Samuianer

Merkel hat sich auf die Seite China's geschlagen, bei den Geschaeften... was spielen da schon ein "verrueckt gewordenen" Tibeter fuer 'ne Rolle, der Rubel muss rollen... Tibet ist abgeriegelt, das wird ein Voelkermord!

----------

..und wie immer scheint auch dieses Thema geradezu inexistent zu sein im Land der Freien, denn die Sonne dreht sich ja auch um die Erde............

----------

_Überall, wo Tibeter wohnen, kommt es zu Aufständen_

Weiterlesen auf tagesschau.de

René

----------

Zitat:
"_Tibet-Krise heizt Debatte um Olympia-Boykott an

Die Unruhen in Tibet bringen Olympia-Ausrichter China in die Bredouille. IOC-Präsident Rogge ist "sehr besorgt", Politiker fordern eine rasche Lösung des Konflikts. Einige drohen mit einem Boykott der Spiele, aber Menschenrechtler halten das für falsch....
....Der Parlamentarische Geschäftsführer der Grünen im Bundestag, Volker Beck, appellierte an das IOC, sich in den Tibet-Konflikt einzuschalten. Beck verlangte die Entsendung internationaler Beobachter in Tibet. Es müsse Druck ausgeübt werden, damit die Volksrepublik China endlich direkte Verhandlungen mit dem Dalai Lama aufnehme. Er könne sich schlecht vorstellen, dass "wir fröhliche Spiele in Peking haben und gleichzeitig Tibeter in den Gefängnissen sitzen oder unmittelbar zuvor reihenweise umgebracht werden"...._"
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0 ... 40,00.html

----------

Ein Bericht aus der Bangkok Post von heute:
http://www.axilltv.com/bkpost-2.php?newsid=313879

----------


## Enrico

Zur Zeit, wenn China so weiter macht, wird es dabei bleiben dass Sawee und ich keine Olympiade verfolgen werden. Ebenso gibt es schon die ersten Thais, die in Hotels arbeiten in China, meist als Köche, die ihren Urlaub nun neu planen. Ja, einige werden es nich glauben, aber es gibt auch Thais mit Arsch in der Hose...

----------

> Ebenso gibt es schon die ersten Thais, die in Hotels arbeiten in China, meist als Köche, die ihren Urlaub nun neu planen.


Link?

----------


## Samuianer

*China Boykott!*

....China hat als politisches Druckmittel selbst oft Olympia boykottiert....!

...und gleich auf "made in China" erweitern!

----------

> ....China hat als politisches Druckmittel selbst oft Olympia boykottiert....!


Und was soll das bringen ausser, dass man Sportlern ihren Traum versaut auf welchen sie sich ihr ganzes bisherige Leben inkl. ihre Kindheit geopfert haben ?

----------


## Samuianer

> Zitat von Samuianer
> 
> ....China hat als politisches Druckmittel selbst oft Olympia boykottiert....!
> 
> 
> Und was soll das bringen ausser, dass man Sportlern ihren Traum versaut auf welchen sie sich ihr ganzes bisherige Leben inkl. ihre Kindheit geopfert haben ?



Genau das Herr Rat: "versaute Kindertraeume"!   ::   ich glaub ich bin a  ::  uf'm falschen Planeten...!

----------

....aber Argumente, was es bringen soll, haste nix zu bieten oder wie ?

----------


## Samuianer

> ....aber Argumente, was es bringen soll, haste nix zu bieten oder wie ?


ooch phommelchen.... moechte Argumente... erstmal 'n Boykott, was es bringen soll? woher soll ich das wissen, wahrscheinlich nur ein weltweites Signal! 

F1 Boykott waere auch cool...! frag nicht was "das bringen" soll, eine Boykott ist ein Weg Zeichen zu setzen! Wie 'ne Demo... bringen tut es halt, nicht direkt was... lassen sich die Chinesen den Olympia Bau auch Einiges kosten... hoffen sie darauf dass das auch wieder rein kommt... ein TOTAL Boykott wuerde schon (in den Kassen) spuerbar sein... DAS WUERDE ES BRINGEN!

Mit einiger Wahrscheinlichkeit, Tibet nicht "befreien", aber ein moeglicher Beginn! 

Was wuerdest du den vorschlagen, wie mit dem Fall umzugehen ist, nuken? 

Was waere wenn die Froesche von nebenan, deine Heimat anektieren wuerden, den Sueden die Pizzabaecker... den Osten die verhinderten Habsburger, gibt es nicht schon "zu viele Deutsche" in der Schweiz....?

----------

Sorry, wenn ich deinen Gedankengängen nicht folgen kann, aber seit du da in Chawaeng bist, ist dies auch echt schwer geworden.


Solange die UNO wie im Fall Burma schon bei einem kleinen Räusper von China sich in die Hosen macht, ist wohl mit einem Boykott eh nix mehr zu retten. 

Aber es scheint halt immer so, dass der Sport hinhalten muss, wenn die Politik versagt oder nicht willens war. Etwas ändern wird sich dadurch auch nichts.

Und bei aller liebe zum Lama. 
An jedem Ort der Welt würden Ordnungskräfte gegen Demonstranten aktiv werden, wenn diese anfangen zu randalieren und Dinge zu beschädigen.

----------


## Samuianer

> Sorry, wenn ich deinen Gedankengängen nicht folgen kann, aber seit du da in Chawaeng bist, ist dies auch echt schwer geworden.
> 
> 
> Solange die UNO wie im Fall Burma schon bei einem kleinen Räusper von China sich in die Hosen macht, ist wohl mit einem Boykott eh nix mehr zu retten.


Ja phommelchen, das liegt natuerlich an mir und an Chaweng, das du meine Gedankengaenge nicht nachvollziehen kannst, vielle andere koennen das und teilen diese Gedanken mit mir, komischerweise!

Was die UNO anbetrift ist das sowieso ein haufen von verstaubten Sesselfurzern und Spesenrittern die schauen auf gut bezahlten Plaetzen am liebsten ZU!

Ihr koennt sie ja mit Milka bombardieren oder mit eurer sagenhaften Neutralitaet, die immer gut genug war Kohle zu scheffeln, bis hin zum Nazigold.... der Juden, aber das ist ja Bankengeheimniss!

Was Demos und Landesfriedensbruch angeht, ist das ein legitimes Mittel sich eine Stimme zu verschaffen, wie du ja deutlich sehen, hoeren kannst!

Frag doch mal die "Krawallmacher" nach ihrem Grund!

China zerstoert systematisch deren Kulturerbe, ihre Traditionen, ihr Leben, ihre Heimat...! da sist nix was?

Die haben die "Schanuze voll, randvoll", wenn alles phommel waere, dann waeren die mit Sicherheit, wie in Birma auch nicht auf der Strasse!

Also wie war das mit mir und Chaweng?

Komm mal zu Tisch und red mal Tacheles!

Und nicht so'n Neo-Liberal-Neutral Brei!

----------

> 1. Ihr koennt sie ja mit Milka bombardieren oder mit eurer sagenhaften Neutralitaet, die immer gut genug war Kohle zu scheffeln, bis hin zum Nazigold.... der Juden, aber das ist ja Bankengeheimniss!
> 
> 2. Was Demos und Landesfriedensbruch angeht, ist das ein legitimes Mittel sich eine Stimme zu verschaffen, wie du ja deutlich sehen, hoeren kannst!
> 
> 3. Die haben die "Schanuze voll, randvoll".........
> 
> 4. Also wie war das mit mir und Chaweng?



1. Milka ist kein Schweizer Produkt.
2. Guten Tag Herr Baader
3. Haben andere auch.
4. Nichts. Wollte damit nur sagen, dass ich früher deine Posts einfacher verstanden habe.

----------


## Samuianer

> Zitat von Samuianer
> 
> 1. Ihr koennt sie ja mit Milka bombardieren oder mit eurer sagenhaften Neutralitaet, die immer gut genug war Kohle zu scheffeln, bis hin zum Nazigold.... der Juden, aber das ist ja Bankengeheimniss!
> 
> 2. Was Demos und Landesfriedensbruch angeht, ist das ein legitimes Mittel sich eine Stimme zu verschaffen, wie du ja deutlich sehen, hoeren kannst!
> 
> 3. Die haben die "Schanuze voll, randvoll".........
> 
> 4. Also wie war das mit mir und Chaweng?
> ...


 Mir entgeht was an dieser Einstellung "so schwierig" zu verstehen ist!

Hier:http://newsforums.bbc.co.uk/nol/thre...20080318072708


...kannst du mal die Kommentare von 3897 weltweiten BBC-Lesern und Hoerern nachlesen, die sind so ziemlich ALLE der gleichen Meinung, schwierig zu verstehen, was?

kann gut verstehen das duch dich schon drauf freust Olympia zu gucken...aber deswegen ein ganzes Volk, samt Land zu verdammen ist schon 'n Willhelm Tell Stueck!

----------

> ist schon 'n Willhelm Tell Stueck!


Dein Kommentar zur ermordeten Oben-Ohne Urlauberin aber auch.

----------

Mal zurück zum Thema:

_Dalai Lama droht nach Unruhen mit Rücktritt

Chinas Ministerpräsident Wen Jiabao macht den Dalai Lama für die blutigen Unruhen in Tibet verantwortlich. Dafür gebe es "reichlich Beweise", erklärt Wen. Das geistige Oberhaupt der Tibeter reagiert prompt: Falls die Gewalt in der Region weiter eskaliere, werde er zurücktreten, so der Dalai Lama._

gelesen in der Welt

Was bringt das denn? Dann wird die Gewalt noch weiter eskalieren.

René

----------


## Samuianer

edit... doppelpost

----------

Hier mal etwas klarer das Ganze

_Der Dalai Lama hat mit seinem Rücktritt als Leiter der tibetischen Exilregierung gedroht, sollten die gewaltsamen Proteste von Tibetern außer Kontrolle geraten. In diesem Fall sei seine einzige Möglichkeit, auf das Amt zu verzichten, sagte das geistliche Oberhaupt der Tibeter im indischen Exil in Dharmsala und rief seine Landsleute zu Zurückhaltung auf. Tibeter und Chinesen müssten "Seite an Seite leben", sagte der 72-jährige Friedensnobelpreisträger._

tagesschau.de

----------

Zitat:
"_Der chinesische Bumerang

Die Geschichte der Olympia-Boykotte ist lang - und die Chinesen sind dabei einsame Spitze. Kaum eine Nation hat bei den Spielen so oft durch demonstrative Abwesenheit geglänzt. Jetzt könnte sich der Spieß umdrehen....._"
http://einestages.spiegel.de/static/top ... erang.html

----------


## walter

da wird überhaupt nicht`s passieren. die olympischen spiele finden statt.

----------


## Erich

> da wird überhaupt nicht`s passieren. die olympischen spiele finden statt.


Stimmt, kam bei Eins Extra: alleine das IOC würde sonst 220 Mio. Einnahmenverluste haben.
Ganz abgesehen von den Sponsoren etc..
Und bei Geld hört bekanntermaßen die Freundschaft auf.

----------

> Zitat von walter
> 
> da wird überhaupt nicht`s passieren. die olympischen spiele finden statt.
> 
> 
> Stimmt, kam bei Eins Extra: alleine das IOC würde sonst 220 Mio. Einnahmenverluste haben.
> Ganz abgesehen von den Sponsoren etc..
> Und bei Geld hört bekanntermaßen die Freundschaft auf.


Erich, das Schlimme ist, das nicht nur die Freundschaft aufhört, sondern auch der Kampf um Menschenrechte und Menschen sollten immer noch mehr wert sein als Geld! Aber die Geschichte lehrt was anderes!

Hörte aber eben eine interessante Variant eines Chinaexperten im Radio. Der schlug vor, nicht die Olympiade zu boykottieren aber deren Eröffnungsfeier. Das schadet den Sportlern nicht, Geld fliesst dennoch aber der Gesichtsverlust für China ist enorm!

Ich finde der Vorschlag ist ein guter Kompromiss, wird zwar den Tibetern nicht helfen, wäre aber ein Zeichen der Völkergemeinschaft gegen China!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## walter

die chinesen schicken die eröffnungsfeierboykotteure bestimmt sofort wieder nach hause.   ::

----------

Wenn  sie dann unter sich bleiben, ist das doch OK! Für den Medallienspiegel macht sich das dann gut für China und mindert den Gesichtsverlust!  ::  

Grüße

Volker

----------


## walter

gute variante:
auf der eröffnungsfeier ein free-tibet-plakat aller sportler und dann sofort heimreisen. das wäre doch der supergau, sorry ich verwende das wort heute schon zum 2.mal, für die chinesen.   ::

----------

Walter, die Idee ist wirklich kreativ, gefällt mir und sollte einer breiteren Öffentlichkeit zur Verfügung gestellt werden!   ::  

Grüße

volker

----------

Da die Heilligkeit mit Rücktritt droht muss man dies wohl so werten, dass da einige Tibeter auch nicht gerade ohne sind beim austeilen. Erinnert mich ein wenig an den Vater Indiens, der damals auch versuchte verzweifelt Ruhe ins Land zu bringen.

----------


## Samuianer

Ich wiederhole mich, moechte mal die Schwyzer sehen, wenn ihr Land von einer fremden Macht besetzt waere!

(Aber da klemmt es bei dir)

Die Aktivisten nehmen die Spaltung der Lager zur Not hin.... was nuetzt de fakto staaten-und heimatlosen ein religioeses Oberhaupt, wenn es nur ein Volk ohne Heimat gibt?

Die ersten Stimmen zum Boykott (der Eroeffnungsfeier zu den olympischen Spielen) werden laut!

Schon wird von dem historischen Schatten von Tianmen gesprochen, viele Chinesen blicken  auf die Ereignisse in Tibet!

Auch in Taiwan richten sich viele Augen auf das Geschehen in Tibet.

----------


## walter

> Da die Heilligkeit mit Rücktritt droht muss man dies wohl so werten, dass da einige Tibeter auch nicht gerade ohne sind beim austeilen. Erinnert mich ein wenig an den Vater Indiens, der damals auch versuchte verzweifelt Ruhe ins Land zu bringen.


ein verzweifelter versuch noch einen gewissen einfluss auf "sein" land zu erhalten.

----------


## Samuianer

> .........edit......
> ein verzweifelter versuch noch einen gewissen einfluss auf "sein" land zu erhalten.


Wenn, dann auf "seine Untertanen"! Ein "Land" hat er ja seit seiner Flucht nicht mehr!

Bei dem ganzen Hin-und Her sollte der kritische Beobachter auch die ehemaligen feudalistischen Strukturen Tibets nicht ausser Acht lassen!

----------

> Ich wiederhole mich, moechte mal die Schwyzer sehen, wenn ihr Land von einer fremden Macht besetzt waere!
> (Aber da klemmt es bei dir)


Wer nicht deiner Meinung ist, wird einfach blöde angemacht.

----------


## Samuianer

> Zitat von Samuianer
> 
> Ich wiederhole mich, moechte mal die Schwyzer sehen, wenn ihr Land von einer fremden Macht besetzt waere!
> (Aber da klemmt es bei dir)
> 
> 
> Wer nicht deiner Meinung ist, wird einfach blöde angemacht.


Weich doch nicht aus, nimm einfach mal Stellung zu meiner Frage und komm nicht wieder mit so billigen Methoden daher!

Was waere wenn...? Deswegen mein Querverweis auf die Tell Geschichte....! Erinnere an Tschudis, Melchior Russ  und Gessler und die Habsburger...ohen das geringste ansinnen dich in irgendeiner Form persoenlicher Anmache auszusetzen!

----------

Die Tibetische Exilregierung schürt mit aller Macht den Hass auf die Chinesen. Stündlich werden aus dem Nichts neue Zahlen von angeblichen Toten präsentiert. Hauptsache die Chinesen kriegen nun auch vom unschuldigen Westen eins auf die Birne. Unter den Toten befinden sich nachwievor mehr Chinesen als Tibeter, gelyncht, verbrannt, erstochen. Aber ja, Han-Chinesen sind ja auch nicht so wichtig wie Tibeter bzw. Menschen zweiter Klasse. Ich wünsche Tibet den Frieden und China keine Vorverurteilung.

----------


## Samuianer

> Die Tibetische Exilregierung schürt mit aller Macht den Hass auf die Chinesen. Stündlich werden aus dem Nichts neue Zahlen von angeblichen Toten präsentiert.


 Abgeshen von der Tatsache das diese these unhaltbar ist, triffst diese direkt den Dalai Lama, den der ist das Oberhauptder Exilregierung!




> Hauptsache die Chinesen kriegen nun auch vom unschuldigen Westen eins auf die Birne.


Also ist der Westen jetzt die tibetische Exilregierung?




> Unter den Toten befinden sich nachwievor mehr Chinesen als Tibeter, gelyncht, verbrannt, erstochen.


Der Mob ist zu Allem bereit sich von den Unterdrueckern zu befreien so ist das nun mal wenn der Volkeszorn entbrannt - warst du beim zaehlen und identifizieren der Toten dabei?

Warum haben die Chinesen dann alle Nachrichtenkanaele gesperrt und alle Reisen in idese Region unterbunden?






> Aber ja, Han-Chinesen sind ja auch nicht so wichtig wie Tibeter bzw. Menschen zweiter Klasse.


hat davon einer was geschrieben?




> Ich wünsche Tibet den Frieden und China keine Vorverurteilung.


na wenigstens etwas...!

----------

> Abgeshen von der Tatsache das diese these unhaltbar ist....


Wieso sollte sie unhaltbar sein? Wer sagt denn, dass diese ne These ist?





> Also ist der Westen jetzt die tibetische Exilregierung?


...lies einfach nochmals.






> Der Mob ist zu Allem bereit sich von den Unterdrueckern zu befreien so ist das nun mal wenn der Volkeszorn entbrannt - warst du beim zaehlen und identifizieren der Toten dabei?
> 
> Warum haben die Chinesen dann alle Nachrichtenkanaele gesperrt und alle Reisen in idese Region unterbunden?


Soso....wenn sich der Volkszorn entladen tut, dann ist ales erlaubt.
Haste den Zensurvorwurf und die Nachrichtenblockade auch bei den Amis im Irak gemacht ?






> hat davon einer was geschrieben?


Nein, aber die Tendenz "diese armen Tibeter" udn dabei nciht sehen wollen, was die anstellen ist ja offensichtlich.




Gewalt kann und war niemals die Lösung!

----------


## Samuianer

Wegen der Zensurblockade "der Amis" ueber den Irak kannst du ja mal eine Petition anregen..

Sind wir (in diesem Fred) in erster Linie bei Tibet, den Tibetern und der chinesischen Besetzung Tibets gegen die es jetzt einen Volksaufstand gibt und die von den Chinesen darueber verhaengte Nachrichtensperre!

So, da macht sich das Volkbegehren, wohl zur rechten Zeit etwas Luft und die Augen der Weltoeffenlichkeit schauen mal wieder auf das "vergessene" Problem Tibet.

Das die Tibeter da nichtgerade nachhaltig freundlich, bruederlich behandelt werden ist ja unter den gegebenen Umstaenden indiskutabel.

Also was soll geschehen, kein Boykott, kein Aufstand, schon gar keine Gewalt, also Alles wieder hinsetzen, Schnauze halten und tun was die Besatzer wollen... das wollen sie ja nun offensichtlich nicht... red' doch mal mit DENEN!

----------


## walter

phommel,
denke auch man sollte chronologisch vorgehen. 
tibet ist seit oktober 1950 gegen seinen willen von chinesischen truppen okkupiert. beim damaligen widerstand in zentraltibet stand fast die gesamte bevölkerung gegen die chinesen. die tibetische kultur wird unterdrückt, siehe anhand von tausenden von zerstörten klöstern. 

da spielt das gesellschaftssystem eine untergeordnete rolle. mich würde auch interessieren, ob bei einer aggression gegen die schweiz die nachbarn gleichgültig zugesehen hätten, nur weil die schweiz das frauenwahlrecht erst 1971 eingeführt hat.

frauenwahlrecht seit:
1917 Sowjetunion 
1918 Österreich 
1919 Deutschland 
1920 USA 
1928 Grossbritannien 
1944 Frankreich 
1945 Italien 
1971 Schweiz   ::  

gruss walter

----------

Walter,
Bevor über die Schweiz lachst, kehr erst mal deinen eigenen deutschen Dreck, wenn schon in der Geschichte wühlen willst.

----------


## walter

mach doch bitte eine aussage zu tibet.

das mit dem dreck weiss ich selber.

----------

> mach doch bitte eine aussage zu tibet.


Ich habe meinen Standpunkt schon in diesem Thread geschrieben. Musste nur lesen gehen, wenn es denn interessiert.

----------

Zitat:
_"China beschimpft Dalai Lama

Die Verbalattacken der chinesischen Führung auf den Dalai Lama nehmen an Schärfe zu. "Der Dalai Lama ist ein Wolf in Mönchskutte", hieß es in Peking. Während der Papst sich zu Wort meldet und das Ende der Gewalt fordert, stürmen berittene Tibeter eine Provinzstadt. stern.de zeigt das Video des Angriffs...."_
http://www.stern.de/politik/ausland/:Ti ... 14543.html

----------

Zitat:
_""Jetzt darf Gewalt kein Tabu mehr sein"

Der Dalai Lama fordert friedlichen Widerstand - doch viele junge Tibeter denken anders. In Dharamsala, dem Sitz der Exilregierung, verdammen junge Buddhisten die Untätigkeit des Westens und fordern notfalls den Einsatz von Gewalt. Auch wenn sie ihren Führer damit brüskieren...."_
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0 ... 70,00.html

----------


## Erich

"Stern" nimmt ja nach den Tagebüchern keiner mehr für voll, aber wenn das im allwissenden "Spiegel" steht, dann ist das wohl auch so (oder wird so werden müssen).
Hoffentlich kommt noch ein anderes "Sensatiönchen" dazwischen, dass Tibet nicht solange in den Medien rumgezerrt wird, bis es richtig knallt.
In was für einer mediendirigierten Welt leben wir eigentlich?  ::

----------


## Samuianer

Ja Erich... "Das Medium ist die Message"! 

Habe irgendwo was von "Voice of America" http://www.voanews.com/english/portal.cfm gelesen... das ist wohl ein von .... gesponsorter Sender.. der bei solchen Kampagnen im Hintergrund, weltweit die Faeden zieht!

mal sehen wo das hinfuehrt...locker lassen wird da wohl keiner, auch den Chinesen koennte der "Aufstand" gerade recht kommen... um den DL zu diffamieren.

Tauziehen ist angesagt...

----------

_China weist deutsche Reporter aus

Die chinesischen Behörden haben die letzten ausländischen Korrespondenten aus Tibet ausgewiesen. Ihnen sei mit großen Problemen gedroht worden, berichteten der China-Korrespondent der Wochenzeitung "Die Zeit" und der Berliner "taz", Georg Blume, und seine Kollegin Kristin Kupfer, die für das österreichische Magazin "Profil" in Peking akkreditiert ist.

Kurz bevor er Tibet verlassen musste, berichtete Blume, dass China seine Truppenpräsenz in der Hauptstadt Lhasa massiv verstärke. Er habe einen Konvoi von mindestens 200 Armeefahrzeugen mit je 30 Soldaten gesehen - das seien rund 6000 Sicherheitskräfte, die binnen eines Tages in Lhasa unterwegs gewesen seien, sagte er der britischen BBC.

Die "taz" protestierte gegen die Ausweisung. Der stellvertretende Chefredakteur Reiner Metzger sagte, offensichtlich wolle die chinesische Regierung keine weiteren westlichen Zeugen in Tibet dulden: "Das ist für uns keine wirkliche Überraschung - die Haltung der Volksrepublik zur Pressefreiheit ist ja bekannt." Trotzdem sei es bedauerlich, dass die im Zusammenhang mit den Olympischen Spielen zugesicherte freie Berichterstattung nur Augenwischerei sei, sagte Metzger weiter._

Quelle: tagesschaud.de

----------


## guenny

Man hat ob der Gewalt und der unerbittlichen Haltung der Chinesen den Eindruck, dass da noch mehr dahinter steckt..... möglicherweise fürchten die einen Anfang vom Ende, wenn die Proteste in Tibet zu wenn auch kleinen Erfolgen führen, denn dann kommen die Nachbarprovinzen, dann kommt Taiwan (nicht vergessen, die neue Regierung will über die Unabhängigkeit abstimmen lassen...) und in der inneren Mongolei ist wohl auch nicht alles grün.

----------


## schiene

@guenny
Die Mongolei ist aber nicht von China besetzt oder kolonalisiert,oder wie meinst du jetzt deine Aussage in nezug auf die Mongolei?

----------

In älteren Atlanten findet sich noch der Name Äußere Mongolei (im Unterschied zur Inneren Mongolei, die als Autonomes Gebiet zur Volksrepublik China gehört). 

Quelle:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mongolei

----------


## big_cloud

@Guenny schrieb von der "Inneren" Mongolei  ::  

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Innere_Mongolei



Gruesse
Lothar

----------


## schiene

> @Guenny schrieb von der "Inneren" Mongolei  
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Innere_Mongolei
> 
> 
> 
> Gruesse
> Lothar


Danke für die Aufklärung!Der Begriff war mir so,wirklich nicht bekannt!

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - Aus Protest gegen die Niederschlagung der Proteste in Tibet durch China hat eine thailändische Teilnehmerin des olympischen Fackellaufs ihren Rückzug angekündigt. Narisa Chakrabongse erklärte am Sonntag in einem offenen Brief, sie wolle auf diese Weise die "Botschaft an die chinesische Regierung" senden, dass die Welt ihre Handlungen nicht akzeptiere. Die Tötung von Tibetern sei ein Verstoß gegen die Menschenrechte. In Thailand sollen insgesamt sechs Personen das olympische Feuer tragen. Die Fackel wird im April auf dem Weg nach Peking in Thailand erwartet. Die Proteste in der tibetischen Hauptstadt Lhasa begannen am 10. März. Vier Tage später kam es zu Ausschreitungen und Demonstrationen auch in den Nachbarprovinzen. Peking gibt die Zahl der Todesopfer mit 22 an. Die tibetische Exilregierung spricht dagegen von 99 Getöteten. (APA)

----------


## schiene

interessant und ein ganz anderer Blickwinkel.....

----------


## schiene

Hmmm,irgendwie werde ich den Eindruck nicht los das er überall und immer das "böse Nationale"sieht aber seine eigenen Ansicht nicht preisgeben möchte.
Interessant fand ich am Anfang die Hintergründe über Tibets Autonomie und die tatsächlich existietierende Ausbeutung der Bevölkerung durch die buddhistischen
Mönchskaste/Elite in Beteiligung der damaligen Adligen.
Ansonsten kommt er mir vor wie ein kommunistischer Prediger im Schafspelz.

----------

